# CUBAN & COLOMBIAN MILITARY PHOTOS



## Danjanou (24 Jan 2004)

I finally got my scanner up and running. (Sue me I work as tech support for an Amish community in the jungles of Belize     

Just posted some photos of Cuban military equipment old and new and some Colombian stuff I managed to shoot on varuious trips down there.

Bear in mind most of the time I wasn‘t supposed to be taking pictures of this hence the somewhat poor quality.

More to come.


----------



## Infanteer (24 Jan 2004)

Wow, a spy in your old age, sir?  CSIS should be knocking at your door soon, asking who you work for.


----------



## Danjanou (24 Jan 2004)

Turned CSIS down when i graduated University. Didn‘t like their dental coverage (I get better where I work now and my wife‘s is better than mine).

Buy me a beer sometime and I‘ll tell you the story about the Hind pic and the VCP one. 

Oh yeah don‘t call me sir, and I ain‘t that old.


----------

